# Router ZyXel Prestige 200 Series



## b3jiit4 (Oct 16, 2008)

H, i buy from ebay this ISDN Router, but it is unfortunately without software and installation instruction, and i do not know how to get it run, onli tu connect tu the lan cable and the serial port...
what i have to do to configure it and get my lan working?:4-dontkno


----------



## piotr.mojski (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi
Configuration is very easy, the best is using the first time the console port (Serial port). Then Ethernet, using telnet and your definef IP address.
Are you using this router with FAX option ?

reg.
Piotr


----------

